# What Motorcycle / Motorbike



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Anyone have any good recomendations for a motorbike (not a monkeybike) that can be carried in the large double garage of a Hymer 644G. Obviously as light as possble. I have a full bike licence.

Had considered a Gilera Runner 180 / 200 vxr scooter but they are not cheap and I thought I'd explore the bike option before scooters.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We have a 125 Vespa not bad with good storage for shopping trips.

Andy


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Have you considered:

Yamaha YBR 125
Honda Innova 125
Suzuki Address 125

The Suzuki is quite cheap for a Jap bike. Very little in the way of bikes between 125 and 600cc.

JohnW


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I carry the Suzy GN125,

Steve


----------



## bluebail (May 28, 2008)

I started with a honda lead 100cc & just over 100kg but found it was a bit slow 2 up - total weight me & the missus about 27 stone!
moved on to a Gilera runner 125cc 2 stroke which will cruise all day at 60mph with the 2 of us on, it weighs in at about 110kg I was lucky & picked mine up on on ebay for less than £500


----------



## chass (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I get a Ducati 1098 in the garage of my Rapido :roll:


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

I was just about to say. Sod the payload & shove a 1198 Ducati in there but someone beat me to it.
GC.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Yep, my 999 goes in the back of my Dethleffs.
You should start looking for a new motorhome :lol:


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Thanks guys. I have a vfr 800 but it won't fit and is b heavy


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

if you go onto the manufactures web sites most of the bikes they make will have the weights for the bikes but it depends on what you want if the bike you want is to big just tow it on a trailer which will not cut down your payload in the motorhome 

terry


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

Yep, my 999 goes in the back of my Dethleffs. 

would look better in the back of my Dethleffs http://www.motorhomefacts.com/images/icon/icon6.gif

Kymco Nexxon 125 is like the Honda Cub and very light.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We had a Gilera SP180,fast even 2 up,but found it liked a drink and you have to have 2stroke oil around. So we have just traded it for a '06 Sym HD200, a 171cc 4stroke,about the same weight 130kg,alot quieter,better built and nicer to ride because of bigger wheel diameter, still does 60mph,2 up and doesn't have such a drink problem.

Nick


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

We have a KTM 690 SM in the back of our Flair. I was very concerned re-weight, so went for the lightest / powerful for weight. the bike weighs 155 kg but we've been told we could put a heavier machine in.

John


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Yamaha Vity 125 fits in the back of my Niesmann with its mirrors removed , 108 kg, 50 mph two up.

I think I'd prefer the Ducati option, whats the weight and height and how will SWMBO carry the shopping :lol:


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We carriy a Piaggio MP3 250 in ours and it has a fair bit of storage under the seat and rear. We have room in the garage for the scooter and two bicycles and still under the garage limit and within overall payload.


----------

